
Ask HN: Are there any open source MBA curricula? - thekhatribharat
There are plenty of open source Computer Science curricula out there. 
Are there any similar open source curricula for business &#x2F; management folks - something akin to an MBA program?
======
eb0la
Not open source, but worth checking: The Personal MBA by Josh Kaufman. Will
help you know what those $xx.xxx MBAs can teach you. I believe that's not an
actual MBA substitute; but it's good to know if the content is for you before
enrolling into an actual MBA.

~~~
thekhatribharat
Looks decent. Thanks!

------
thekhatribharat
I found two other useful resources (1) Open Source MBA
([http://www.opensourcemba.org](http://www.opensourcemba.org))

(2) No-Pay MBA
([https://www.nopaymba.com/curriculum](https://www.nopaymba.com/curriculum))

